# Stay away show and PC camp report!!



## Fiona (11 July 2018)

Hi folks

Readers of the weekend plans thread might remember that we were going to our first ever stay away show on the last weekend in June.

The weather was 25+ the few days beforehand, and I panicked enough to arrange alternative board and lodging for lily the Lakeland with my dad she she could stay at home.

I packed for two solid days, and we finally pulled out of the yard at 5.30 on the Friday evening.  The 2 and a half hour journey went well, and we arrived and were allocated our temp stables with no issues.

Daisy the welsh A settled as if she had been doing it all her life, Fionn the connie was a bit more concerned, but he settle quickly to his hay and was very good all weekend.

We caught up with our friends parked nearby, unpacked our bedding and turned in.  

I was glad to have brought my earplugs as the site was busy from 6am the next morning.

First up was F and Daisy in the first year cradle stakes WH.  I was grateful to see they were only about 45cm, as the ring was huge and v spooky.  He jumped round clear, but steering and stopping were an issue so he ended up at the bottom but still pleased with his jumping.

Next up was me and Fionn in the M&M WH under 138cm, and here the judges made a major error.  In the pocket I was told that the 128 class was over and the 138 class was next, so while noting that the fences were huge, I went in, introduced myself to ring steward, stated I was 138 class and was sent off to jump.

Fionn jumped amazingly round a 75-80cm course with a spooky filler at every fence.  He did put on his spectacles to look at a box filler covered in artificial grass and a dog shaped one, but on the whole jumped brilliantly over a course far bigger than he has ever jumped before.

However when I cam out, I was told the course had been set at an incorrect height, the others in the class jumped around about 60cm with no fillers, and so we were placed at the bottom.  This was obviously infuriating, but I was so pleased with his jumping I shook it off.

I got an amazing pic......

Next up was F and Daisy in M&M FR, and they did amazingly to be third.  I'd changed her bit from a snaffle to a wilkie and she was much easier to ride.

Fionn missed his flat class because he'd been out for 2 and a half hours in the morning...

We had a super evening then BBQing with friends.

Sunday started not quite so early with M&M FR on grass for F and Daisy, and even though a minor spook in her canter meant she was 4th, we were still very pleased indeed.  

Then he headed over to WH which was a bit of a disaster, as the first fence was a white spread at the far end of arena, and she was sooo spooky F didn't manage to get her within 10 yards of it so he came out.

Next up was Fionns M&M WH class, and I was pleased to see that the fences were much smaller, and with fewer fillers.

However he felt completely dead after the previous days exertions and in the heat, and though we got some good jumps, he had a couple of poles too.  Still got placed and got a sash though   Big highlight  

Missed his flat class again, as there was so much hanging around he had lost the ability to stand still so didn't take him in.

We just had lunch, packed up and trucked home for some very well deserves showers.


................


A couple of days to chill out and unpack at home, and we headed off to PC junior camp.

F and Daisy were in an all boys ride for the first time, which he very much enjoyed but as the abilities were very mixed, and he was at the top rather than the bottom, I felt it didn't push him very much.

However highlights were jumping a full course in control in the big sand arena, and their xc session even though they didn't jump much (I had to promise him to book him in next week to go back to the XC venue).

Fionn had a few days off, and then a couple of hacks.

I'm hoping that the rain today has made our arena less dusty so I can school him for Sat which is our most local big show.

We are doing a flat class each, as the ground is far too hard to jump.

Fingers crossed it goes well.

I have loads of pics to add off my phone, so I'll save this now and edit the pics into it in a wee minute.

Sorry for the absolute essay, we have had a great though tiring 10 days.

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (11 July 2018)

FIONA


----------



## Fiona (11 July 2018)

F doing XC at camp...

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (11 July 2018)

Show pics...













And lastly my amazing Connie looking like a seasoned pro on day 1...







Love him so much....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Fiona


----------



## ester (11 July 2018)

Definitely looking like a seasoned pro, it was worth it for the pic! 

Did son ultimately enjoy it too? Did he deal with having to come out ok?

Lastly I think you are a glutton for punishment taking two greys showing


----------



## Fiona (11 July 2018)

ester said:



			Definitely looking like a seasoned pro, it was worth it for the pic! 

Did son ultimately enjoy it too? Did he deal with having to come out ok?

Lastly I think you are a glutton for punishment taking two greys showing 

Click to expand...

The photo is amazing isn't it 

Definitely worth it...

I won't say he wasn't upset when he came out of the ring, but he calmed down quite quickly, enjoyed the rest of the weekend, and rode really well at camp and at rally last night.   

I know - two greys   I'm mad aren't I.....

Especially one (Daisy) who when bathed on the Thursday evening before the show, was let loose on the yard and immediately rolled in the dust, thus having to be bathed again half an hour later......

They were very good when we were away though, and only had small stable stains which were easily washed off with a bucket.

Fiona


----------



## Michen (13 July 2018)

Ahhh didnt realise you had a connie! Arent they the best! Hes lovely &#128516;&#128516; great pop on him. Xx


----------



## Fiona (13 July 2018)

Michen said:



			Ahhh didnt realise you had a connie! Arent they the best! Hes lovely &#128516;&#128516; great pop on him. Xx
		
Click to expand...

I love him,  he's amazing even though he's only 13.2 on his tiptoes lol... Much smaller than your boy. 

Connies are fantastic  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Fiona


----------



## Clodagh (13 July 2018)

Your boy has got a lovely seat, well done.


----------



## Fiona (13 July 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Your boy has got a lovely seat, well done. 

Click to expand...

Aww thank you clodagh..

It's taken blood,  sweat and tears from me plus private lessons (on top of his PC rallues) to get where we are now..

Three months ago he was very perched especially in canter,  and as pony can do the odd naughty last minute run out,  we really needed him sitting on his bum,  which he now is &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Fiona


----------



## GemG (14 July 2018)

I want the pony!   ....also do a swap for the child too with one of my girls, then you can sort out their riding lol! 

Well done, you should be very pleased!


----------



## Bernster (14 July 2018)

Lovely pics, what fab little ponies!  Sounds like a busy but fun experience for all and lots to be pleased about. But annoying re the course mix up as that sounds like you did super over those jumps ! Well done all.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (14 July 2018)

Wow! Looking amazing! I'm so glad that F is getting on so well with Daisy now, he looks like he's having a ball XC, am I right in remembering that they had a few problems getting to know each other in the beginning?


----------



## rosiesowner (14 July 2018)

Gorgeous ponies!


----------



## Fiona (15 July 2018)

iknowmyvalue said:



			Wow! Looking amazing! I'm so glad that F is getting on so well with Daisy now, he looks like he's having a ball XC, am I right in remembering that they had a few problems getting to know each other in the beginning?
		
Click to expand...

You are indeed... Well remembered.  She was beautifully schooled by her last owner but then used in their riding school for a year after she was outgrown and possibly learned a few bad habits.  So she did test him out after a while when we got her home. 

They are getting on much better now....

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (15 July 2018)

Bernster said:



			Lovely pics, what fab little ponies!  Sounds like a busy but fun experience for all and lots to be pleased about. But annoying re the course mix up as that sounds like you did super over those jumps ! Well done all.
		
Click to expand...

But I did get my fabulous pic and to jump the scary fillers &#128514;&#128514;

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (15 July 2018)

GemG said:



			I want the pony!   ....also do a swap for the child too with one of my girls, then you can sort out their riding lol! 

Well done, you should be very pleased!
		
Click to expand...

He's a wee monster to teach &#128547;&#128547; but listens to his instructor ....

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (15 July 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			Gorgeous ponies!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128513;

Fiona


----------



## milliepops (16 July 2018)

Oh!  AMAZING pictures. What a lovely gang you have <3


----------



## Fiona (18 July 2018)

milliepops said:



			Oh!  AMAZING pictures. What a lovely gang you have <3
		
Click to expand...

They are fab,  infuriating sometimes but fab &#128515;&#128515;

Fiona


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 July 2018)

Well done sounds like you had a great time the pictures are really lovely.


----------



## Fiona (9 August 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			Well done sounds like you had a great time the pictures are really lovely.
		
Click to expand...

We had a super time..... 

Needed to sleep for a week afterwards though &#128514;&#128514;

Fiona


----------

